# 3.92 gallon nano



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry for the poll it wasn't my intent.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

lol, it came out a little: oops.

I like that tank, is that driftwood grape vine?


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

Bogwood


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Whoa, neat setup. I love the sweeping hills and arching wood, it's a great look.

I'll let more knowledgeable folks deal with specifics, but here are my first thoughts:

Don't turn off CO2 at night; changes in CO2 availability can cause huge swings in pH, especially in a nano tank. I wouldn't risk it; if you add fauna in the future, the pH swings could hurt them, and the changes in CO2 availability could bring about algae issues.

If the filter agitates the surface enough, you should be okay without an airstone.

You will want more ferts than just root tabs, I think. Some of those plants will benefit from having nutrients available in the water column. I use the Seachem Flourish line of liquid fertilizers, but you'll find many people here who swear by dry ferts as the way to go. Check out this thread for more info about dosing regimes and schedules. Also try searching for things like "nano fert dosing".

I would do a weekly 50% water change. Use treated tap water.

30W over nearly 4 gal should be okay... definitely high light, though, so watch for algae issues. You should be able to grow just about any plant you want!

I'm biased, I like shrimp. But in your tank, I think a silvery or bluish fish would like good, so an oto cat (or two) is a solid choice.

Question: did you boil your driftwood prior to adding it?


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I have been shutting off the C02 @ night. That explains my PH has been all over the place so hopefully the leaving the C02 on will do the trick. I will try the Seachem liquid ferts. I'm currently running Carbon in my filter, I'm thinking I should change it... any thoughts on best choice of filter media?

As for the wood I had boiled it but not recently, I've had wood over 10-12 years in and out of tanks where it never really fit in. This time I think the wood has found the right home.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (May 13, 2005)

I love your tank. I looks like it is about a 30 gallon tank. You did a great job on the scape. I would get rid of the carbon in your filter though.


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*No more Carbon Filter.*

thanks for the advice


----------



## cainm13 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have a similar size tank like yours 20x9x7 so I love the size.
15watts is definitely enough since the tank is short. Closer the light, the more intensity. You can probably get 18watt T8 that are 24".

The flow rate of your Top Fin 10 is pretty strong. I hope you have it horizontally so it pushes the water across the 24" width.

CO2 and higher light will make things grow a lot faster, might not be a good thing for such a short tank. Besides your stem plants, the other plants aren't super CO2 hungry and your stems are already at the water surface. But your other plants will fill their areas a lot quicker with CO2. You might want to consider excel (a lot slower growth), but really depends on you. Doing water changes also give a boost of CO2 each time, so weekly/other week works great if you decide to go the excel route.

Unless you have animals, you don't really need to add O2, even then the Plants should provide enough O2 from photosynthesis. With water changes, doing mechanical filtration and your plants/bacterias doing biological. I don't think you need a filter at all (unless you're keeping animals that requires super clean water to breed). Just some light water movement to circulate the water should be enough.

Fertilizing, just follow the direction. Non-distill tap water should provide some minerals. Unless your low on some minerals like IRON for bringing out the reds in your plants. you might not have to add much of anything besides your root tabs.


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*Cainm13*

Very helpful info thank you!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow! where do you get a tank that size! looks great!


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*AlexXx*

I got the tank about 5 yrs ago from a local mom and pop pet store. They had Betta's in it with three glass dividers. When I saw it I didn't see a Betta tank, I saw a Nano plant tank.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

You can get 24" T8 bulbs that are 17 or 20 watts. One bulb would probably be fine because the tank is very shallow.
You may just have to experiment though, with different heights and maybe with a second bulb.


----------



## cainm13 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have 15watt 18" T8s over my 20x9x7 and have it 1-1.5 inch over the water. No CO2, just excel and water changes.

Mine is a betta barrack too. I also saw a nano tank when I saw it =) haha.

Here's mine.
http://socalaquascapers.com/forum/showthread.php?p=38532#post38532



Alan Cotton said:


> I got the tank about 5 yrs ago from a local mom and pop pet store. They had Betta's in it with three glass dividers. When I saw it I didn't see a Betta tank, I saw a Nano plant tank.


----------



## ravenmyth (Dec 22, 2008)

I admit to prefering the low tech nanotank, too.

That being said you set up a gorgeous landscape:icon_lol:. You will have to watch out for algae with the lighting you have. 

I also think certain fish or shrimp might be very interesting in that landscape. Altho I also believe it would remain a treat as a planted tank without "wildlife"!


----------



## ravenmyth (Dec 22, 2008)

Ooops forgot about the poll.

Cherry shrimp would be beautiful


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Great Poll!

Just kidding, maybe posting at 3AM is why it was funny. 

Seriously great tank, the scale will be tough to keep long term but whats life without a little bit of a challenge? I also would recommend not going with ottos and getting a couple shrimp. Just now I heard banging and saw my ottos slamming into my tank walls, they're in a 55g... so they like to swim to say the least. 

Keep it up!
-Andrew


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*Cainm13*

You've got a very nice Nano tank. (20x9x7) From pics is looks like a 30gal show tank. I like the taller slender plant you have on the right back ground kinda mixed in with your drift wood. Do you remember the name of it?

Thanks


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*A Hill and ravenmyth*

I'm leaning towards some shrimp. Algae is starting to grow on the top of the driftwood. Expensive taste... has me paused at the moment.


So much for a low tech nanotank when the price for the shrimp I like is $30-50 for five.

Cheers!


----------



## cainm13 (Jan 27, 2008)

red stem is ammannia gracilis and the other is naja grass



Alan Cotton said:


> You've got a very nice Nano tank. (20x9x7) From pics is looks like a 30gal show tank. I like the taller slender plant you have on the right back ground kinda mixed in with your drift wood. Do you remember the name of it?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*cainm13*

how tall does the red stem is ammannia gracilis get?


----------



## cainm13 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've seen it as tall as 18 inches. So typical stem plant.

My tanks is low-tech so it grows slow and short. Once it hits the water surface, it'll start branching and the main stalk will break the surface and keep growing out of the water.

But it stays fairly red for me. Mix of red/orange/yellow/green leaves for me. I never add iron either. Maybe the small amounts of ferts I do add have enough.



Alan Cotton said:


> how tall does the red stem is ammannia gracilis get?


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

added two shrimp one cherry one amano.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Insane set-up!


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*Looking for shrimp.*

Who sells the best shrimp in Texas? 
I'm looking for Crystal Red Shrimp (SS quality).
Thanks

. .·´¯`·.. ><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º> 
><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>¸. 
·´¯`·.¸. , . .·´¯`·.. ><((((º>`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸.·´¯`·...¸><((((º>


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*Nano Update*

- Everything is growing well
- Added a glass and ceramic CO2 Diffuser
- Added three new plants
- Added six Crystal Red Shrimp (Grade A)
- Removed the dwarf hair grass from foreground 
- Removed carbon from filter

Pictures on the way.


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*Update Jan 16 Jan 2010*

Tank set up one month later. 

Removed:
-Dwarf hair grass from foreground 
-Charcoal from filter
-Hair Algae
-Snails
-Something that looks like a 1/16 inch Sea Anemone 

Added
-Glossostigma in foreground
-Narrow-leaf Ludwigia in background
-Ceratophyllum demersum
-Six Crystal Red Shrimp (SS Grade)

*Note Dwarf hair grass was to invasive for such a small tank. Sends out multiple runners and was growing too rapidly.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Apple Brand Co2 Unit? ADA has competition lol.

Lookin good, when you trim your stems, replant them near your existing stems for a more full look so you can have a less messy looking scape (IE, spaces in between stems)

That doesn't look like glosso, more like HM


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*CO2 Unit*

CO2 Unit is Hydor.


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

Sarcasm is hard to do on the internet isn't it?


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

You are right it is HM, good catch!


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*CRS Shrimp*

Correction the shrimp are (Grade A) not SS.
I wanted the SS or even thriple band S but could not find any in Texas.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Alan Cotton said:


> Correction the shrimp are (Grade A) not SS.
> I wanted the SS or even thriple band S but could not find any in Texas.


User *catfishbi* sells S, S+, SS and SSS. He is located in Plano, great dude to deal with as well!


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks rrrrramos.


----------



## Alan Cotton (Dec 17, 2009)

*Best thing for Hair Algae*

- IMO Florida Flagfish. 
- It has eaten more in one day the my:
SAE 
Otocinclus 
CRS


----------

